# SPS Editor



## paula23 (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen kleinen SPS Editor für ein paar schnelle Programmierungen/Einfälle.

Er sollte nicht nur AWL sondern auch FUP oder Kop können.
Und sich natürlich auch als Quelle importieren lassen.
Event. auch mit einem Stick ablauffähig.

Danke, für ein paar Tipps.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2011)

das beste was mir bis jetzt für unterwegs untergekommen ist, ist plcedit portable ... http://plcedit.org/download/download.html

aber eigentlich reicht ja auch notepad++ 

kup wird IMHO schwierig zu finden sein, lasse mich aber auch gern überraschen


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2011)

der hier kann KOP: http://www.tri-plc.com/trilogi.htm
hab ich nicht runtergeladen, kann also auch nicht sagen, ob das ding quellen erstellen kann


----------

